# ISO: lavender betta



## Betta_addict36

Hello, im looking to buy a male HMPK spade tail betta with a lavender color. Ive been In the hobby for many years now and have always wanted a spade tail. I did have a fish like this but he was much too aggressive to breed and I really want to try to breed. I have bred in the past however the male I used is too old. If you have a male like this (I've attached an image of mine for reference) that you are willing to sell or know of a place that that would be AMAZING! It would also be great if you had a breeding pair like this, or if the male you have will complement my females (HMPK i believe) features. Im not looking to show them but I do want the offspring to look okay and I would hate for them to have any mutations that may hurt them. In terms of features, im not looking at color, mostly just to correct the shallow top line of my female and any ways of improving her fins ( I dont know much about showing quality or proper terms but that part is nt the most important thing for me). I live in Colorado so if you live nearby a meetup would be great as I've never shipped fish before and it does make me slightly nervous. However, I am willing to try to work out shipping if need be.













Side note: sorry the photos arent the greatest 😕


----------



## Betta_addict36

Also, did I use "ISO" correctly? It seemed like people used that on a post when looking to buy not sell but I couldnt figure out what it stands for...


----------



## Betta_addict36

Wow i didnt realise i had enough posts toputthis in US clasifieds, If I do end up having to ship the fish, I think it needs to be from the US, I would Imagine some form of license is required to ship from another country. I know I could use a transshipper but that seems expensive and I don't have all that much to spend on this.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, you posted in the right place. ;-)

He is a lovely Salamander Betta. They are defined as "extended red dark base with royal blue iridescence covering the whole body and fins to show a 'purple' finish." This gives the that lovely lavender look.

If you decide to look elsewhere for a female, plug in "Salamander"; might get additional hits.

I thought you might find this interesting:

https://www.victoriabetta.com/salamander-spawns.html


----------



## Betta_addict36

Amazing! Those fish are beautiful! Who knew you could have so much variety in a single batch (cant think of the proper term for some reason) of fry. And Its so cool that the doubletail showed out if nowhere! It must be a recessive trait then? If salamander bettas are simply red with blue iridessence, could I potentially breed them fairly easily if I were to breed a red male to the female In my above post? I know I'll necer get a betta quite like that male because of the vast variety in DNA but it gives me hope to know that this type of fish is an established breed that can be replicated to an extent!

EDIT: Sorry for the total nerd rant right there. Lol


----------



## Betta_addict36

@RussellTheShihTzu, Might I ask how long ago the spawn was on the website you sent me? I would love to buy that doubletail although I wouldn't be surprised if its already been bought. Theorhericaly could I be able to breed salamander bettas fairly easily by crossing a dark red male with an iridescent female like the one in the photos i attached previously? What would the process for that be and how difficult would it become?


----------



## Betta_addict36

Does anyone know about AmmyBetta? I found her website and she has lots of BEAUTIFUL fish, I found what I think is a salamder betta (AB000032) who I absolutely love and his price is more than reasonable! Is this a good place to get bettas from?


----------



## Betta_addict36

It appears i also need a transshipper, does anybody know of one who ships to Colorado? I dont mean to be impatient hes just a very beautiful fish and I would hate if someone else got to him before me (the website show that a few others may also be lokking at buying him).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you are not in a hurry, send me a PM and I can direct you to my preferred seller. He imports Betta so they are already here.


----------

